# Enough to make you cry! Audi damage!



## cl0nd0n

Ok. So following on from my thread last weekend when I detailed my brand new Audi here are some update shots. Audi A4 S-Line Detail (Pic Heavy)

It appears that there are some seriously sick & jealous people living in this world & one who is capable of destroying £35k of brand new motor decided to pick on me!

This is what I woke up to on Saturday morning! An entire car 6 days old, 580 miles on the clock completely covered in some kind of paint stripper.

My CCTV found a few outlines of people lurking in the shadows but they managed to keep out of frame. The police seem to have zero interest in this & I personally am sick to my stomach.

























































































































































































































Guys. PLEASE take this as a warning that you may think things like this will never happen to me but they do! Look after your gear & lock your cars away!


----------



## A20 LEE

thats sickening.


----------



## joe_0_1

Absolutely gutted for you mate!

What a load of scum bag *****!! 

What have the insurance said..?


----------



## Avanti

Yeesh, that is frightening! Sorry to read the story .


----------



## Brazo

That is a proper job 

Sick ****ing *******s, Really sorry to see that mate! Only way to deal with people like that is to throw it on their skin!

Why would the police be interested? They've got speeding motorists to fleece!


----------



## mattm

What a complete set of w*nkers mate.

Sorry to hear about this. I know how much effort you spent on it.

Hope everything gets sorted.


----------



## alanm73

What f**king enjoyment do these sick F**ks get from wasting someone's brand new car!!!!

If that was my car id still be in the house crying


----------



## cl0nd0n

Thanks for your support guys! To be honest I don't know if I am angry, sad, gutted or what! I just feel s**t! 

If I order a new one it won't be here until December now!

After all that work last weekend with 2 layers of Jetseal & 2 layers of Dodo Wax it does not take much to strip it back to bear metal eh!

B*****DS!


----------



## beardboy

I'm absolutely gutted for you mate, i saw your thread last week and saw the effort put in and results!

Some people just need stabbing to be perfectly honest - they need to be torchered!

I hope the little f***ers get caught and get what they deserve!!!


----------



## Fursecul

Makes me sick to watch this kind of crap.

Really sorry for you mate ...i could only guess its terrible


----------



## Gleammachine

That's shocking mate, lost for words.


----------



## Mark J

Lost for words !

Gutted for you mate


----------



## Alfa GTV

Absolutley gutted for you mate, hope someone catches the ****ers before they strike again


----------



## davidrogers190

that is just disgusting that someone could do that, I am speechless.


----------



## Baracuda

I hope he gets hit by a train !


----------



## winrya

That is frightening. I'm so gutted for you


----------



## jamest

Sorry to see that. They need to be shot between the eyes with a cattle prod.


----------



## robsonj

Thats awful mate , have you upset anyone that you can think of in the area as thats a lot of trouble to go to for a random attack imho, might also be worth re-positioning/adding to your security camera's for more protection


----------



## Ormy

That's gutting mate. Sorry


----------



## Epoch

Absolutly gutted for you mate

That is sickening


----------



## paddy328

Thats just not on. You dont mess with a mans car. The stuff they used looked very strong too.

Have a word with bigsyd and see if he can sort you out with some of the camera gear he has. It seems to work well in the dark.


----------



## Chris_R

cl0nd0n said:


> Thanks for your support guys! To be honest I don't know if I am angry, sad, gutted or what! I just feel s**t!
> 
> If I order a new one it won't be here until December now!
> 
> After all that work last weekend with 2 layers of Jetseal & 2 layers of Dodo Wax it does not take much to strip it back to bear metal eh!
> 
> B*****DS!


I am gonna go out on a limb here and say that it was probably someone who saw you doing all that work the other week and somehow thought this would be a funny way to "pay you back" for showing some care for your property. Hey, if they can't have it why should you be able to flaunt in their faces because you work for a living :devil:
Dont worry too much, they have no balls at all, that's why they did such a cowardly thing under cover of darkness.

Police will not want to know, simply because damage to cars is no longer a crime unless something is stolen, it helps them massage their statistics instead of actually doing something other than catching speeders. Didn't you know you are target no1 because you drive a vehicle? You child killer you. http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2011555/posts


----------



## Hair Bear

Holy mother - that is absolutely terrible mate. Really gutted for ya'


----------



## impster

mate I'm absolutely gutted for you. 

And the police don't want to know!!!!!!! What the hell is this country coming to?

Impster


----------



## Rundie

Gutted for you mate The fact that the law isn't interested is part of the reason that scum do things like this as they have little or no chance of being caught.
Would you want it repaired or replaced while still living there? 
It's obvious they singled yours out and with such an over the top attack on it they wouldn't hesitate to do it again imo. The other line of thought is why people like this should be able to dictate what you own but if getting another decent car means being paranoid then that's not good for your health. 

Try and chill a bit, disgusting what they've done but it's happend now so take a deep breath and take your time thinking what way to go next.


----------



## Multipla Mick

That's just sickening to see sat here, let alone how you must be feeling. Sorry to see that, the  scum that do that sort of thing are a waste of the air they breathe, they contribute nothing, and are of no use or value to society at all, they really are utterly worthless animals.


----------



## 1996a6v6

Holy heck, thats a nightmare, I cant believe people would do that, why ? for fun ? jealousy ? crazy 

I do hope your insurance company move swiftly and you have a new car soon


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Can't add to whats already been said but hope the shock/upset doesn't last too long. 

Gutted for you.


----------



## Kron

Thats disgusting, I'd knock on every door on the street and show the people who live there whats happened. The way the Police operate is a disgrace.


----------



## HC1001

My god I am gutted and I don't own it, i can't imagine how you feel. 

[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## spitfire

I really feel for you m8. That's sickening. What makes you say the police aren't interested. It is a crime after all. Criminal damage! Speak to them again and ask what progress has been made. Speak to the crime prevention officer too.


----------



## AndyD

:doublesho i'm crying for you mate! That is awful cant believe some people!


----------



## Olliebloory

I Hope They Die!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCOTIA

What an absolute disgrace,these [email protected]@@@@s have no respect.Is there anywhere safer you could park ie lockup/garage?


----------



## Brazo

Obviously every panel needs a respray and new lights etc but would that be classed as a write off on a 35k car?


----------



## Petrol-head

WTF!!!!!!

How can someone do that to a car??? There are some mindless to55ers in this world..

If you find them you should cover them in paint stripper and see how the like it..

That sort of thing makes me seriously mad!!  :devil:


----------



## Sandro

whata bunch of little ****ers man! thats really grinding my gear peter griffin style! These folk really wind me up!


----------



## sotonjames

i was just about to go and get something to eat when i saw this, now i've lost my appetite, absolutely gutted for you mate, hope the insurance can sort you out


----------



## spitfire

Brazo said:


> Obviously every panel needs a respray and new lights etc but would that be classed as a write off on a 35k car?


Not sure but I'd doubt it.


----------



## Ska

OMG:doublesho That brings a few memories and feelings back I am really sorry for you fella especially after all the hard work. 
You can only hope that these SCUM stab them selves as they do these days. I would go to the extent of letting the headges grow either side of my garden and start at the crack of dawn to avoid anwanted attention from maggots like these, you shouldn't have to...
For what its worth it was/is a bueaty:car:


----------



## fuje

Sorry to see that happen to you or to anyone for that matter. Private property is something the police should take seriously, they cannot ignore the fact that this is an attack such as this is on you or your property. Over here, things like this would not go away easily as the insurance companies would be the ones putting pressure on the authorities to do something. This was not random, the car next to your was not touched !!!

Effing Batards.


----------



## Petrol-head

Not sure if your Audi dealer has signed up to the same scheme as Peterborough but when someone hit my A3 I was contacted by a company called accident exchange. Basically this company provides you with a replacement Audi (closest spec to what you own) the same day until your own car is repaired and it costs nothing to you.

I don't know if this will work in your case as I think they claim the cost of giving you a car from the other party but they may be able to do something.

It doesn't make up for what has happened but it was one less thing for me to worry about.

Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## ask4j

Damn shame to see that happen to you.
Shame the CCTV didn't get a good shot of the s(um that did that.

Good luck with bringing those [email protected]@rds to justice or maybe handing out a dose of it yourself with some mates.

"J"


----------



## Neil_S

That is utterly horrible and soul destroying, cannot believe what I am seeing


----------



## alanjo99

We should bring back hanging for sure !

Sad society we live in


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Are you sure you have not upset anyone? That does seem like a very premeditated attack.

Either way, it is utterly wrong and the perpetrators required some rough justice with some pliers and a blowtorch.

I hope you get it sorted out to your satisfaction.

Good luck


----------



## Deanoecosse

Really shocking to see that mate. As its well known for vandals, arsonists etc to come back to revisit the scene of their crime and gloat over the damage they have inflicted, I'd make sure I had the CCTV covering the car from all angles and hopefully catch these wan**rs this time.


----------



## Boyd

What the fack! My blood is boiling. Everytime I see vandalism on a car I get outragous! Too bad that you won't find the suspect. If I ever find the suspect who did such a thing to my car he probable won't survive it...


----------



## rockape

i've only just seen this, i feel sick to the stomach  gutted for you mate


----------



## minimadgriff

that is sickening, really really feel for you. 

I would say nitromours was what used. the way the paits reacted is the same way nitromours makes it react. i have been using some to strip calipers back.


----------



## Sportspack Mark

that is totally disgusting!!

i hope the ****ers get caught somehow! wouldnt like it if that was done on their car, saying that its prob a heap anyway!

really gutted for you


----------



## PJS

Brazo said:


> Obviously every panel needs a respray and new lights etc but would that be classed as a write off on a 35k car?


No, write off's are where the damage, although repairable, would amount to more than 60% of the value of the car.
There's about £3K's worth there.

cl0nd0n - really truly sorry to see you've become a victim of some lower than pondlife cvnts.
I know exactly how you feel, and the anger going round in your head - but that'll subside soon, and the car can be repaired easily enough.
As for the police - no interest shown since there's no much they can go on - no fingerprints for forensics, and your insurance will sort the problem.
It will be recorded as a crime - you'll need one for your insurers - but it's not one which will have the CIDs rushing about. Enquiries will be made, and snitches called upon to keep an ear to the ground, but unfortunately like most of these cases nowadays, the fcukers do manage to get away with it.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Dont really think i can add to whats been said other than you must have made an enemy somehow.....

you car is STILL the best looking car on the street and IMO worth more than the scum that damaged it.


----------



## Belleair302

Sorry to see such a wonderful car in such a sorry state. However it does show what a dreadful country we now live in and how poor our police have become if they will not look into this further. I hope that either the car is replaced or the insurance will pay for a full bare metal respray and give you another car whilst this is happening!

Shocking vandalism and just shows how nobody respects something of value in the UK today.


----------



## Matt197

How can another human being be so dam jealous, nothing is safe.

We spend more than half our life trying to make a mark in this crappie world and when you start going places some little **** kicks you in the nuts.

Looks like the only way to have something nice is to lock it away from all the jealous ******s out there. May want to set up a rolling CCTV in your car, so if the police wont do anything you can hunt them down your self.

Hope you get it all sorted though and this does not happen again.


----------



## jethro

PJS said:


> No, write off's are where the damage, although repairable, would amount to more than 60% of the value of the car.
> There's about £3K's worth there.


Gutted for you, I hope you get it sorted quickly...

Most of the large insurers now consider full value (i.e 100%) repairs, as I found out a few weeks ago when writing of my old 5 series.

With possible damage to rubber seals, lights, plastics etc etc there is going to be ££££'s worth there I think...


----------



## IanG

Bast**ds hope they get caught and get a bloody good kicking

It's a sad fact that random acts of vandalism seem to be more common these days bring back the birch


----------



## mteam

Feel for you mate
these t**ts should have ther hands chopped off they have no respect for anyone or anything

F**king scum


----------



## Trist

Oh my god, that makes me cry, I feel sorry for you, the little scumbags!!


----------



## Saqib200

Shocking, can't believce that at all. The pigs are useless too.

I would say that car is a write off, with paint stripper in all the shuts etc, no bodyshop could put that back to the way it was.

Shame, was a nice car.


----------



## jtfab

I felt sick when i saw the photo's.i will never be able to afford a car like yours , i'll be happy just looking at it.
i bet it's like a death in the family !


----------



## Streeto

motherfookers, I'd be out there lookin for those sick kant's...

You got any beef with anyone?

Really dude If it were me i'd break someones legs for that sh1t and worse...

Agen fookin five-0 not interested, wud rather be out gettin easy revenue catchin ppl doing 32mph in a 30 zone.

Sorry to see that mate...I'd be waiting for them next time.


----------



## ramu_999

that is jus f*****g not on m8 

really feelin for u buddy

Ramu


----------



## TwinSport

Sons of b*tches! 

I feel with you mate  .

These retards must burn! I really hope you can repair it.


----------



## irumbold

really feel for you mate. Theres some right scum out there.


----------



## Tiauguinho

You sure you didn't steal someones girlfriend or you have a very very angry ex trying to screw you over? 

That is some serious damage there man. I dont think this can be just a random act on you. Taking paint cleaner and spreading it on the car like that just doesn't look like a random thing...


----------



## Boyd

Maybe a tip, did someone paint his hous in your neighbourhood lately.? Some people use this paint stripper. Maybe this person got something left over and decided to screw you


----------



## Cleanstreak

*Ouch*

gutted for you mate. I'd be livid. Whats insurance said about it?.


----------



## Mattieuk

Fook me that is harsh. Not a lot can be said that has not already been posted except hope the fookers that did this die a slow painful death and you get the car back to its former glory asap.


----------



## mouthyman

im gutted for you mate, such a nice car ruined by some w*nkers, i cant believe people can go so extreme

hope its sorted and they are caught, the police are as good as useless, your better giving out your own justice


----------



## RaH

Can't imagine how you must feel, 

Let's just hope the saying, " what goes around comes around" and when the ******/s who did it, feel the same and recall what they did to yours.

Gutted along with everyone else.

Rob.


----------



## imacwalker

that is sooo bad

hope u find them, 
hope u get everything sorted


----------



## The Big Yin

Thats made me feel sick, i would say can't believe someone would do that but people esp the younger generation have less respect for others property 

I hope you get is sorted or find the fvckers who did it and pour some on their heads What are the insurance saying (hope your with Direct line as they do vandal cover to protect no claims)


----------



## Harley

****ing ****s
Where in london do you live?


----------



## andyboygsi

thats harsh mate, i hate all that ****


----------



## parish

^^^^^ What they all said.

Thing is that no matter how good the respray is *you'll* always know that it's been done and will feel that it's never quite good enough.

I really do worry what sort of world our kids are going to face. My only hope is that things go round full-circle and we get back towards the way things were 30+ years ago - although until we get a Govt. with the balls to tell the bleeding-heart, liberal, PC, Criminals Rights Act, loonies to *FOOK OFF* then it's not going to happen.


----------



## Griff

I agree with all thats been said really sorry,

But keep an eye out, these little ****s will want to admire there handiwork in the light of day, watch out for them, and call the police if you see a few louts looking and laughing.

hope you get it sorted soon
Tom


----------



## rockape

I really do worry what sort of world our kids are going to face. My only hope is that things go round full-circle and we get back towards the way things were 30+ years ago - although until we get a Govt. with the balls to tell the bleeding-heart, liberal, PC, Criminals Rights Act, loonies to *FOOK OFF* then it's not going to happen.[/QUOTE]

agree entirely


----------



## Big T

So gutted for you mate, I'm about bubbling looking at it god alone knows how you feel


----------



## Rowan83

Fuvking hell, that is absolutely sickening!

Really sorry for you mate, what have the insurance company said?!

I guess someone was very jealous.


----------



## parish

Big T said:


> So gutted for you mate, I'm about bubbling looking at it god alone knows how you feel


Unfortunate turn of phrase there


----------



## peterfox

That is completely sickening. I'd say mindless but what makes it worse is that some low-life must have thought about and planned to do that.

I hope one day the scum suffer something similar with something they really value - if they are capable of valuing anything.

Very, very sorry for you mate.


----------



## parish

peterfox said:


> I hope one day the scum suffer something similar with something they really value - if they are capable of valuing anything.


There was a TV property series on a while back with those two gay Scots where they were trying to prove that given a nice place to live people will respect it by doing a makeover of a block of slum flats in Glasgow(?).

Needless to say, as soon as they painted the stairwell the local scrotes daubed it with graffiti. To prove a point they got them and took their iPods and skateboards etc. off them and destroyed them - "Let's see how you would like something of yours vandalizing". Of course this was done with the approval of the parents and the TV company replaced the items, but the scrotes weren't to know that at the time. Not surprisingly they were shocked and started trotting out the usual "You can't do that, I know my rights" type of crap. It did prove the point that you can't deal with people like that by trying to reason with them, only direct action gets the point across - like the victim of the school bully suddenly turning around and splattering the bully's nose over his face - he'll respect that and leave the kid alone. Trouble is these days the victim (of the bully) would be the one suspended/expelled and even reported to the Police.

Anyone watch Bad Lad's Army? Even allowing for selective editing and staging, it also proved the point that there is only one way to deal with scum - and that didn't involve any physical "violence" at all.


----------



## spooj

thats truly sickening to see.i know i would feel exactly the same as yourself.
utterly heart broken and the worst bit is the typical response from the police.

this is nearly always the case where there apparently dealing with much more important issues like telling other people they cant help them either.

'can we get back to you and let you down at a later date please sir?.cos we;re tied up with some completely trivial crap'.

ive had some vandalism over the years owning cars,but i have never been on the end of that.
have you made any enemies at work? or elsewhere? seems a bit random and motiveless to go to such extreme lengths to 'get you' if you see what i mean


----------



## silver bmw z3

Gutted reading this. What happens next, does it get written off or resprayed or what?
Did you have CCTV because area is dodgy or you've had probs before or just wanted to have it?
I presume you haven't done anything to cause anyone to want to take action like this (not that that makes it ok) ?


----------



## pany

Absolutely gutted for you, that is sickening.

I hope it all gets sorted out for you soon, and to your approval.


----------



## hus55

i am gutted too!!

bunch of pussies!!!

low lifes!!!


if they were man enough they would do it infront of you or us......



i am really sorry to hear this bad news


----------



## ryanuk

not joking made me feel sick looking at this,cant belive the scum in the world!

hope you get it sorted bud!


ryan


----------



## MazdaRX8

my stomach turned upside down  i cant begin to think how your feeling


----------



## shane_ctr

What can i say thats disgtuing, It really makes me angry inside, No one deserves that done to there pride and joy, It does make you think twice it can happen to any one, I hope and pray that you find the f***ers and give them the beating there deserve, as the police wont do nothing, to busy making targets etc with speeding tickets etc


----------



## R600

unbelievable. when i saw the pictures i was absolutly shocked that someone could do such a thing. absolutely unbelievable!


----------



## Dan Clark

Oh no, my heart has just sank....thats horrible!

How can anyone do this? And go to the trouble of organising the gear to do it!! Chop their bloody hands off!

Hope you get it sorted soon!! I'm gutted for you.


----------



## zogzog60

This makes me sick! Due to the nature of the attack, targeting the paint, it looks as though someone has saw the way your look after your pride and joy, and decided to get back at you. 
As people have said it could be someone who did it because they thought it would be funny, or someone who has a problem with you personally. But that kind of behaviour is unbelievable! 
Anti-social behaviour has reached crisis point in this country and personally I think the problem stems from the policing of towns and cities! I don't nesserally mean that it is the police's fault, I think that its a combination of lack of power and poor justice system! The police can arrest someone knowing that the court will be letting them go the next day, so why bother!!
Once again, I hope you find the *******s that did this!


----------



## Curtiz

Seeing that made me feel absolutly sick! Totally gutted for you, really am  sorry to hear andsee that! Hope you get sorted


----------



## zero hero

my heart just jumped, followed by a massive sinking feeling - sooooooooo sorry for you my friend  makes me physically feel sick looking at the way the paint is blistered up - let alone YOU. christ if I spotted a little scruffy, scrote doing such a thing I'd lose my job due to a cc!

really do feel so sorry for ya pal.

hope it gets sorted to a level you deserve pal - best of luck.


----------



## Cliff

Absolute scum 
Feel so sorry for you mate.


----------



## Elliott19864

Absolutely sickening 

Had the same thing happen to me on an old car. Had been raining that night and it ran everywhere. Car was in the bodyshop 3 weeks just trying to get the paint smooth again.

Gutted for you


----------



## Jakedoodles

That is truly horrible mate. I feel so bad for you. Such a lovely car too! The repair on that will be way more than 3k. Just painting the panels will easy cost that, that's excluding all the prep to remove the current. I think you've a reasonable chance of getting a new car from the insurance comp to be honest.


----------



## Flaming Dragon

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Oh my god!!!

This is making me feel physically ill & it isnt even my car!!!!

Personally Id be out for blood, Id be checking every neighbour to see if they had seen anything... if the police wont do their jobs I'll do it for them!!!

I really really hope you get the happiest possible outcome from all this especially if you get to spend even 5 minutes with the a**h*les who did this (with consequences of your actions) They deserve whatever is thrown at them!!!


----------



## 94Luke

Holy sheet! The car looked so good when you detailed it, I hope you catch who did this, that looks terrible.


----------



## klaus

Why do they do it?

So sorry for you fella, gutted.


----------



## Mike V

This is one of the worst things I have ever seen on the web relating to cars. Especially as I love Audi's.

I think theres some good advice here in this thread:

*Keep an eye out for them returning and admiring their work
*I would have thought it was worth checking out the local hard ware shops. Im guessing most scallies dont have paint stripper just lying around. They may have seen your car and purposefully set out to buy some and destroy your property.
*As some have mentioned what is sickening is the fact that it is YOUR property. Others have no business doing anything to it! These kids these days need stricter boundaries.
*Maybe its worth hiring an even expensiver car. Lambo? set it up on the drive and keep look out with 'the boys' and a couple of 12 gauges.

Its amazing how we can send a man to the moon and send back fantastic qualtiy pictures yet we cant even produce a good CCTV camera. How many times on crime watch do we see a thief caught on camera and his face looks like a blotch of squares>!


----------



## v929ono

thats bad. had someone key my car all over a 5 years back but i new the guy who did it and to top it all he was braging about it ( bet that wont polish out ect ect ) yet the old bill still did nothing at all. but wot comes aroud go's around and 2 years ago he got a 1 year old bmw 330 ci cream, leather and some little sod smashed the 2 front windows and did a coulple of liters of red paint all over the inside . and i can only think he wasent inshured as the car stayed with the red and cream for mounths and was last seen on his driveway with his legs hanging out of the door and red and cream bits al over the place.

justice sometimes takes time.


----------



## Vail3r

My god, how people can do that to someone else's pride and joy I will never know.


----------



## block

Really sorry for you mate i was really impressed with your right up last week and remember thinking how good it looked, this just goes to show what a 5hit hole this country is turning in to.


----------



## Buck

It's been said already but just wanted to say that reading your post I had a ahorrible feeling in my stomach - unfortunately these people have no sense of right and wrong - they believe they have the goddamn right to do this kind of thing!

I can't see this being anything less than a full shell respray so it is going to cost some serious £ to sort properly.

As your car is so new theinsurance co. might look at this cost (bearing in mind a big chunk will be labour to strip the car and possibly new parts as the stripper may have damaged the bumpers and lights/grill etc.) and replace the car for you?

I hope they do and let us know how this progresses

Oh and I know it is easy for me to say but it is only a car that CAN be replaced - a t least the sick 8astards didn't do anything more reckless involving arson or personal injury

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head

MIKELSKAS said:


> This is one of the worst things I have ever seen on the web relating to cars. Especially as I love Audi's.
> 
> I think theres some good advice here in this thread:
> 
> *Keep an eye out for them returning and admiring their work
> *I would have thought it was worth checking out the local hard ware shops. Im guessing most scallies dont have paint stripper just lying around. They may have seen your car and purposefully set out to buy some and destroy your property.
> *As some have mentioned what is sickening is the fact that it is YOUR property. Others have no business doing anything to it! These kids these days need stricter boundaries.
> *Maybe its worth hiring an even expensiver car. Lambo? set it up on the drive and keep look out with 'the boys' and a couple of 12 gauges.
> 
> Its amazing how we can send a man to the moon and send back fantastic qualtiy pictures yet we cant even produce a good CCTV camera. How many times on crime watch do we see a thief caught on camera and his face looks like a blotch of squares>!


In addition if you are up for it I would go for a walk and see if you can find any evidence i.e. empty can of paint stripper in the bushes, it may have fingerprints the police can use. At the end of the day they can not ignore hard evidence.

If you do find something take photos of where it is and call them or they might not accept it.

Hope you get somewhere with this. :thumb:


----------



## v929ono

guss this post will add to the fealing we all get when spending all day (some times 2 or 3 days ) on the car that we are being wached.

might be i ider to go out and try and sort the car out i know its way past this but im not mad bear with me on this . thinking along the lines that the person/persons who did this wont be able to stop from walking by over and over again with a " i did that look on ther face " wot you do then is up to you.


----------



## Jakedoodles

The problem is with the police is they basically look at cases on merit and the top of this being 'was anybody harmed?' If the answer is no, then it scores considerably less points. Hence why vandalism etc usually isn't dealt with any sense of priority. Also, if the people aren't on the CCTV, then they haven't touched the car, so no evidence. It's sad, but really, there's not a lot they can do.


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB

scum bags! I would actually be sick is someone did that to my baby!!!

It's like someone sleeping with your wife straight in front of you! in fact... its worse!!! 

I feel so sorry for you mate.  and for the car!!! Poor Audi!


----------



## denzilpc

hang the f!!kers by their balls,
hope your insurance pays up without to much hassle.


----------



## Monkeyboy3333

i agree with another poster, the people that did it must have seen you spending so much time detailing it. even my fiancee, who has no interest in cars was upset to see a fellow 's liner' ruined


----------



## nick_mcuk

cl0nd0n said:


> Thanks for your support guys! To be honest I don't know if I am angry, sad, gutted or what! I just feel s**t!
> 
> If I order a new one it won't be here until December now!
> 
> After all that work last weekend with 2 layers of Jetseal & 2 layers of Dodo Wax it does not take much to strip it back to bear metal eh!
> 
> B*****DS!


Thats a real **** man....little fukkers were probably out sniffing the stuff before they did it.

Is it a write of....surely it will just get repainted?!?!


----------



## Bigpikle

absolutely shocking - really feel for you  Had my car done a while back but just scratched every panel badly. Needed a FULL respray on a 2 yr old car, but at least they did a cracking job...

Worst thing is the fact it was premeditated, and they must have put some effort into getting all the stuff and making sure they werent seen on the CCTV  Any enemies locally?


----------



## Russ and his BM

Mate, poor you - that's awful.

I hope the insurance and bodywork company both help sort things out quicksmart.

Good luck dude, and if you ever find the scum who did it, give 'em one from me!


----------



## paul46rider

oh god I'm soooo sorry to be reading this, i hope the have slow painful death

its just jealousy mate, nothing more, about 2 months ago i spent about 9 hours detailing my M3, that night someone keyed her. it made me physically sick when i saw it. 

again I'm really for sorry for you mate. i know how it feels


----------



## cleancar

really feel for you dude,if this was me and you didnt want to move house i would have to invest in some state of the art cctv with good night vision

Hope these little dickless c*nts dont make a return when you get your car sorted.


----------



## ianreeves

OMG, I feel so bad for you.
I had 2 cars keyed, and one attempt to steal one from my garage. Again the police were not interested in anyway. I phoned them every day for a month until they got so fed up with me they sent a officer around, this was more to tell me off for a waste of police time, rather than do anything about the situation.

I can like the others here hope they get caught. In the end we moved, but thats not to say this doesn't mean I don't worry everytime the security light goes on.


----------



## swisstony

Without reading through all the thread, I am just sick to the stomach seeing that and can only imagine what you must be feeling.

Hope you get all the insurance sorted and be safe...


----------



## SausageStick

Really sorry for you mate, f**kers need knee capping.
odds on that some chavie dik is outside a costcutter/budgens boasting about it of an evening.
I'd get the feelers out and make sure someone was hurt and begging for me not to rip his f**king finger nails out with pliers


----------



## ClubmanCJ

What asshats. Man, if that happened here, they would be either dead, or gang raped.


----------



## Ronnie

Terrible news. hope u get the scum before the plod do! over here the likes of that would have been shot in the knees and elbows and probably got a hiding as well! hope u get it fixed soon. just remember to make sure all door and window rubbers are replaced!


----------



## gdunbar

totally shocking, really gutted for you. Some scroates threw a packet of flour all over my 997 on Friday night, then preceded to 'draw' their opinions all over the car. I was gutted at that, but that's nothing compared to what has happened to your motor. Hope it all get's sorted.

What goes around comes around, fingers crossed these idiots get what they deserve.....


----------



## Huw

Can't add anything to whats already been said. I feel gutted and its not my car.


----------



## Deano

lets just hope the **** spilled some on his ****** so the chav scumbag cant reproduce. really feel for you mate.


----------



## PDK

I've sat staring at the monitor for a good few mins... Speechless.

Can only echo all the previous posts.


----------



## Detail My Ride

That is absolutely ****ing awful. What is it? Cement?


----------



## Dan Clark

Gaz W said:


> That is absolutely ****ing awful. What is it? Cement?


Its a caustic acid of some kind....brake fluid probably.

Again...utter [email protected]

Hope you find 'em! i've got a nice big baseball bat you can borrow!


----------



## cl0nd0n

Guys

Thanks so much for your words of support! 13 pages of replies in 1 day!

Will let you know what the insurance company say when I catch up with them on Monday!

As for a few comments on the damage I personally reckon the bill for repairs will be the right side of £20k. I bet a xenon headlight alone is best part of £1k.

Anyway thanks again it's nice to knwo others feel the same as I do about these b******s.

C.


----------



## minimadgriff

Gaz W said:


> That is absolutely ****ing awful. What is it? Cement?





Dan Clark said:


> Its a caustic acid of some kind....brake fluid probably.
> 
> Again...utter [email protected]
> 
> Hope you find 'em! i've got a nice big baseball bat you can borrow!


im pretty sure thats nitromors. the way the paint has reacted is the same way that makes it react :wall:

if by some slim chance its brake fluid which i doubt it is, the car WILL be a right off, due to the fact brakefluid can eat into the metal and there is no getting rid of it, it would just eat back through fresh paint


----------



## nsanity

Oh my god, can't believe the pictures... tell me its a joke, why do people do this to others' property   

My heart goes out to you mate...


----------



## dubber31

I feel physically sick looking at that!!

How can people do something like that?? Baffles me how the scumbags act these days. As someone just said, they where probably sniffing it before hand. If only you caught them during....

What makes me even more sick is the fact you have to live with the cost of increased insuance because of it. Adds a bit of insult to injury. 

I really hope their next sh*t is a pinapple :thumb: Or they suffer a horrific injury of some sort


----------



## Clark @ PB

I really really really hope you find out who did this and kick the living sh*t out of them mate. I'd beat them untill i couldnt lift my arms any more - C*nts.

Totally gutted for you mate


----------



## admg1

Totally gutted for you fella 
What a complete bunch of f*****g w*****s!
Whoever did it should be hung up by there B******S


----------



## david_h

It's sad when society comes to this and decent hard working people can't enjoy the fruits of their labour.

Really sorry for you.

Unfortunately this is why I won't keep my cars on my front drive, I'm just too paranoid about jealousy.


----------



## NIgolf

Jesus Man, I am absoluted gutted for you!

What sick person gets a thrill from this.....


----------



## Scotty225

Gutted for you to. Should slowly hacksaw their [email protected]#KING HANDS AND FEET OFF :devil:


----------



## Scotty225

david_h said:


> It's sad when society comes to this and decent hard working people can't enjoy the fruits of their labour.
> 
> Really sorry for you.
> 
> Unfortunately this is why I won't keep my cars on my front drive, I'm just too paranoid about jealousy.


I know what you mean. I don't even like to go to the supermarket in mine. I use a P plate Astra for general running around. Once home my Audi is immediately garaged and locked up.

Scotty225


----------



## br3n

I just feel sorry for society looking/hearing about things like this.

Sorry to hear about it mate, on a side note - how does the insurance go about sorting this out? respray?


----------



## talisman

minimadgriff said:


> im pretty sure thats nitromors. the way the paint has reacted is the same way that makes it react :wall:
> 
> if by some slim chance its brake fluid which i doubt it is, the car WILL be a right off, due to the fact brakefluid can eat into the metal and there is no getting rid of it, it would just eat back through fresh paint


did,nt know that about brake fluid....lets hope that,s what it is at least the car will be written off and another new one ordered......i really think the fact that time was spent on a detail a few weeks ago got the green eyed monster in someone(would have thought local as well!!) and the camera system watching the car prompted someone to do this......the very fact we all love our cars looking mint draws attention to them.....until recently i had several retail shops which we kept very well painted and looking sharp!!!, they always got the attention of the local scum graffiti etc etc yet the other shops which had,t been painted for years where left alone!!!!!!......


----------



## DE 1981

thats just sums this sh1ty island we call home full of chav/neds who have no respect fro themselves or others i hope you get this sorted but no doubt the insurance company will try find a reason not to pay.


----------



## pooma

Gutted for you mate, had the same thing happen to me a few years back to a brand new car, didn't know whether to feel sick, gutted or angry after a week or so anger was the one that one over all the others.

I know what should happen to these scumbags, but they rarely get their comeupance.
We can only hope they were smackheads who will hopefully die sad and alone in a dark smelly squat of a slow and painfull overdose.


----------



## mart.h.

the b8stards i really dont know what to say 
im absolutely gutted for you


----------



## Mr Singh

Totally disgusted by that  

Hope you catch the scrotes who did it


----------



## gillywibble

My word. That is so awful


----------



## dw0510

Wow that looks terrible you must be gutted, I think i'd just cry.


----------



## Mark M

:doublesho Unreal!

So sorry for you. I was in love with your car when you posted the detail up.

Hope things work out with the insurers.

Mark.


----------



## Stevie K

Mate, i really am so gutted for you








The situation in this sh*thole country of ours has got way out of hand.
Believe me when i tell you i know how you're feeling, a few weeks ago while i was out working my nuts off, some reall sh*tbags broke into my house, they cleared us out, even took my sons clothes from their wardrobes










They took my new motor which i've worked my @$$ off for.

It was pikeys, the law also knows it was pikeys as they rammed the law with my motor during a chase.

Now what's being done about it..................absolutely fu*k all!

It took the police 3 hours to turn up, but the night before the police jumped out of the bushes and nicked my son for not wearing a seat belt?

It's time we got a government lead by somebody with a pair of boll*x who can fu*k off all the do gooders, and wipe out all of the scum that decent people have to share this planet with.

Anyway mate i really hope you can get the right result at the end of it


----------



## quattrogmbh

This is awful. Must be truly devastating for you. I know I certainly would be.

This kind of act needs a show of force. How about we all come round and assist the local police with their own "house to house" enquiries? Worded along the lines of "we understand they are under pressure and we'd like to help them out" It's what a community does.

I'd be fairly certain that the perpetrator(s) are local. Its not normal practice to wander the streets with paint stripper or whatever it was.


----------



## ThyJones

thats gutting mate, too much of this crap goes on these days.

If i was you, id be knocking on every house in my street and close streets asking for any type of cctv and hopefully work out which scum did it


----------



## Pezza4u

Gutted for you mate, can't have anything nice nowadays


----------



## Ronnie

cl0nd0n said:


> Guys
> 
> Thanks so much for your words of support! 13 pages of replies in 1 day!
> 
> Will let you know what the insurance company say when I catch up with them on Monday!
> 
> As for a few comments on the damage I personally reckon the bill for repairs will be the right side of £20k. I bet a xenon headlight alone is best part of £1k.
> 
> Anyway thanks again it's nice to knwo others feel the same as I do about these b******s.
> 
> C.


If its nitromorse its not too bad as its repairable unlike break fluid which is VERY hard to get rid of as it can "sit" in the metal and leach back into new paint and lift it! poss about £6-7k to sort and reprep the metal and respray all nwe seals and glass probably as well. The bumpers should be ok yea a main stream bodyshop will probably charge about £10k. Make sure that the paint job is Audi approved as you dont want to loose your anti corrosion warrenty this is probably worth sorting on Monday as the insurance company will want it fixed on the cheap and this is a great barganing tool to get it into the best bodyshops in the country! Hope this helps.

My advice is to get it fixed and send it on to someone else!


----------



## ahaydock

Mate I really fell for you that is just shocking!!!!!

I feel really angry for you.

Hope you get it sorted soon and whoever did that is put to justice!


----------



## Robbieben

Absolutely shocking, I hope you get a succesful outcome to this, how can anyone feel the need to do this sort of thing is beyond me.


----------



## wedgie

that is sickening mate, my heart goes out to you....


Such a lovely car wasted by some dikchead, it makes me so angry i cant imagine how you feel


----------



## Rupert

A nice car is something they will never have. That is sickening, I can't understand how anyone could be so jealous.


----------



## Buzzsaw

Absolutely speechless - so so sorry for you mate!!!!!!


----------



## moisty

Barstools should be shot with their own sh*t!


----------



## OllieWestwood

Not been on here long and was one of the first details i read and was so impressed with the results especially on white!

I feel really sorry for you, its beyond words to explain how you must have felt this morning

I think i speak for everyone on here and say what has happened to you is ALL our worst nightmares

Hope its sorted, Police seem as helpful as ever and im sure no one will ever get caught

Im sure sometimes Britain becomes a 3rd world country....

Sorry mate, Really Gutted for you!


----------



## CosmicPag

Brazo said:


> That is a proper job
> 
> Sick ****ing *******s, Really sorry to see that mate! Only way to deal with people like that is to throw it on their skin!
> 
> Why would the police be interested? They've got speeding motorists to fleece!


Exactly to all of that. The world makes you sick and so mad at times. I really hope the jealous scum who did this rot in hell.

I hope you get your car sorted mate I'm really gutted and I dont even know you.

Dave


----------



## M4D YN

its a bad old world  and the guys or gals that done your car will end up hit by a bus or lorry,thats the way of karma


----------



## Hungryjoey

Shocking!! Really sorry to see that.


----------



## Norman

scott. said:


> its a bad old world  and the guys or gals that done your car will end up hit by a bus or lorry,thats the way of karma


Nice thought, if a bit naive.


----------



## EliteCarCare

That's just soul destroying, there are some really jealous people about!

As for the damage, depending on the type of chemical they have used it could have damaged the metal underneath which may result in a write-off, if it's just regular paint stripper then it'll be repaired.

Gutted for you...


----------



## Aero

That is shocking!

Unbelievable that someone would do that and it's made even worse when done to such a nice car


----------



## drainaudio

So sorry to see this - totally feel for you..

What the  is this country turning into?

Time to leave, way too many *sshole* about these days and a totally spineless government who are more interested in lining their own pockets and working out the most efficient ways to squander our tax £'s than actually doing something about the pathetic lack of social conscience that we (mere mortals) are having to living amongst..

Hope it gets sorted quickly..


----------



## Drysponge

:newbie:

Hello everyone, this is my first post, I have been checking this site out for some time now. I currently live in Melbourne Australia with my wife. 

When I read this post I just had to reply, I'm really sorry mate. I just cant believe how anyone can do that, It makes me mad .

These low life scum of the earth deserve to be put-down. Complete waste of government taxes and resource getting kicks from behaving like this. Hang um! :devil:.
I bet these low lives only targeted you because I guess your spending a bit of time detailing the motor outside your house, If this car was to be left uncared for I guarantee this would have not happened. 

I may be returning to the UK next year and I'm not going to purchase a nice car on that scale unless I have got access to 1, a locked garage! 2, secure driveway with gate.

I hope everything gets sorted quickly for you.

I would personally not accept a re-spray through the insurance company on the grounds that the car is as good as brand new and every single panel is damaged. Any respray from even the best paint shops in the country can not match the paint environments that Audi or any other manufacturer use.

Demand a brand new replacement car. 

Best of luck with everything.


----------



## masg

mate i really like ur car and enjoyed reading your post about you detailing your car and after seeing this i feel upset and feel for you,hope them jelous ******s get shot!


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Drysponge said:


> I may be returning to the UK next year.........


I really wouldn't bother mate, the coutry is on a rapid downwards spiral.


----------



## Eko

I haven't logged on to dw much for the past few months, I do, then I see this! 

I was always clouted around the ear-ole as a kid if I didn't behave myself and learned quickly to have respect for other people and their property, civilised society has no room for these scum bags.
On the way into town I notice cars which once were perfect have been keyed, vandalism is a cowardly act and a depressing thing to see. 

Good luck getting it sorted.


----------



## nig63

I am lost for words sorry for you mate


----------



## baasb

Oh boy oh boy, even though this isn't my car i feel some urge to make that ppl pay:spam:.

I'm sorry this happened to you, and hope this will be sorted for you quickly!


----------



## fraz1975

Absolutely gutted for you mate - that is just horrendous damage


----------



## cl0nd0n

Once again. Too everyone that has posted kind words I am really gratefull!

I am still so totally gutted as you would expect! I have to speak to the insurance in a bit and find out the situation.

Whatever happpens if they don't write it off I am going to ensure it goes back to Audi to be repaired!

Then I am booking myself on the next long haul flight out of here for good most likely!

Thanks again for all the support lads! You don't know how much something like this hits ya until it happens to you!


----------



## clipstone

Mate I only just read this post now, having been offline over the weekend.

Cannot say anything more than I am truly gutted for you mate, and I hope your discussions with the ins co work out well.

Best of luck buddy :thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail

i feel for you mate 

all your hard work on getting the car and some low life to do that


----------



## djcromie

can't believe this, only read your first detail thread last week, then this, sorry mate


----------



## stargazer

I've only just read this thread and I'm left speechless. 
In fact I feel sick just looking at the pics. I'm very sorry for what's happened and hope you get your car back to how it was. Just a couple of questions, Were there any other cars damaged or was it just yours? Does someone have an old score to settle.

For someone to go out of there way and pour paint stripper all over your car, are simply sick-twisted


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB

It may pay to get some local guys to find out who did it. some prick will be bragging about it... you'll be amazed what information people will givewhen they are paid...

If these people are stupid enough to talk aboutit in a pub or somewhere then they must be overheard. 

May be worth a try.

With regards to the police, its criminal damage and they should look into it. you might want to get in touch with the police complaints department, they maybe told they have to look into it then, failing this, the cost of a private investigator may be cheaper than paying for the damage if theinsurance company doesn't fork out. They may also hire an investigator if they do pay out in order to get something back from the scumbags that did it.

I still cant believe anyone would do that to any car. let alone a brand new car like that. what is the world coming to.


----------



## duckson

Sounds terrible mate but you've exceeded your bandwidth....no pics.


----------



## RnRollie

sorry for you mate

things like this should not happen then again, it doesn't surprise me...
sad...
i know of some Mancunian "ladies" who carry some paintstripper in their purse just to be used if you refuse to pay them drinks

A replacement shiny car (not necessairily your own) should be used as "bait" and then when they return following instrument should be used to teach them the difference between and old rusty and a new shiny steel nail...


----------



## stargazer

05 A4 TDI CAB said:


> *It may pay to get some local guys to find out who did it. some prick will be bragging about it... you'll be amazed what information people will give when they are paid...*
> 
> If these people are stupid enough to talk aboutit in a pub or somewhere then they must be overheard.
> 
> May be worth a try.
> 
> With regards to the police, its criminal damage and they should look into it. you might want to get in touch with the police complaints department, they maybe told they have to look into it then, failing this, the cost of a private investigator may be cheaper than paying for the damage if theinsurance company doesn't fork out. They may also hire an investigator if they do pay out in order to get something back from the scumbags that did it.
> 
> I still cant believe anyone would do that to any car. let alone a brand new car like that. what is the world coming to.


I agree with that.


----------



## silver bmw z3

Methinks this thread has been posted elsewhere, photobucket bandwidth exceeded. If you want this to be seen you'll need to resubmit your photos elsewhere mate.


----------



## silver bmw z3

It is worth reviewing CCTV from daytime afterwards. I'd be surprised if they didn't want to look at damage they'd caused.


----------



## cl0nd0n

Are the images showing again now? I have just sorted out the bandwidth issue with Photobucket!

You lot must have been looking lots to wipe my monthly bandwidth out that fast!


----------



## sunnyV5

Those pictures have brought a tear to my eye 

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## nick22

WTF!!!
kill them *******s!


----------



## VIPER

I feel so sorry for you, mate and looking at those pics actually made me feel quite ill as that's the worst case of car vandalism I've ever seen on here . I can't even begin to imagine what that must feel like to come out to your car in the morning and be confronted with that. I really do hope you manage to A) sort out your car and B) get the c**ts that did it punished (through whatever means necessary).


----------



## silver bmw z3

cl0nd0n said:


> Are the images showing again now? I have just sorted out the bandwidth issue with Photobucket!
> 
> You lot must have been looking lots to wipe my monthly bandwidth out that fast!


I'm guessing people are posting links on other forums for something like this, like we get on here for say stolen scoobies or whatever sometimes. That will soon soak it up.

Hope you get sorted soon mate.


----------



## craig79

Think every possible comment has been made mate,
can't really imagine how you're feeling. Personally
wouldn't want the car back at all and hope the ins
company do right it off. Had a similar time of it when
a wee bastid crashed into my parked mr2 and cost me
£1200 (the usual, nicked car and I only had TFP&T). 
Can imagine the feeling with that sort of price tag, the
sicky feeling would 100x worse !!
Keep the chin up buddy
Craig.


----------



## twoblacklines

that really is discusting behaviour.

keep the police out of the loop, find them and kneecap them.

why do people get kicks out of doing such things :shakehead:


----------



## d3m0n

wow, thats not good at all, cetainly looks as if it was some super strong paint stripper to do that kind of damage...


Good luck getting the matter resolved


----------



## jpmcc

Gutted for you mate, Hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## Cockney

not a lot I can add to what everyone else has said

it's truly sickening when you cannot have anything in this world because there is always someone that will take offence to you having anything nice

this is what happens then the law is soft on these sick little feckers - if they know they can get away with it then they will have no problem with doing it

the problems start if you find out who they are though - because quite rightly you will give em a kick in and then you will get arrested, charged and possibly jailed - so its the scum that get the protection while the decent people get arrested for doing something about the country's problems

hope you get it sorted soon mate


----------



## NKS

Oh my god! Words can not describe how you must be feeling - if I am this shocked and appaled!


----------



## Mouse

I'd love to put paint stripper in their face! Scumbags!


----------



## diesel_dog

Gutted for ya mate!! If ya need a hand give us the heads up!! im sure there's a helluva lotta people on here who would give ya a hand!!


----------



## Mike Hunt

Turds, I'd gas em' and there extended families. Hope you get sorted asap


----------



## smelf1

Sorry to see mate.

They are bloody scum,

i have the same issues atm with a new neighbour i have lived there for 2 years along with the other neighbours and no issues, this tool moved in about 8 months ago and now we are all getting problems. I cannot keep my EO ST outside my house because of him.

He has threatened to ram it, smash it, someone put a nice dent in it and also cracked the back plastic strip on the boot lid. 

When i had it outside he would put his bins right up against the drivers door and park within mm of the passenger door.

Dont know him and he started this the second he moved in, also saying how i could afford a car like that blah blah.


----------



## Dixondmn

Sorry to see what they have done to your new car. it's such a sad state of affairs!
Hope you get a new one soon


----------



## aaronbrock

****kk That, Hope You Get It Sorted 

**** Me

feel sorry for you mate


----------



## Cloud

That is appauling... I am lost for words.

How in the hell can someone get a kick from that! It's not even my car and to be fair, it's pissed me off just looking at them pictures. Some people just take things to far, christ when I was growing up if I had a problem with someone, I would tell them or just put it down to a bad experience. Not vandalise there property. 3rd generation rejects.


----------



## smelf1

Hi Cl0nd0n,

I just had a look at your detailing post for that Audi, why was it not kept in the garage you have in some of the pics? If i had a garage i would never leave my motor out near a public road or in a bay where it got damaged.


----------



## isherdholi

Really sorry to hear of your misfortune mate.

Its sad to know scum that would do this sort of thing exist.


----------



## ads2k

Just seen this and I'm sick to my stomach.

Fcuking barstewards that is unreal. I feel for you mate, chin up and I hope you get the situation sorted soon.


----------



## runboy

Just what is the effing point of that? Yeah, great lets have a laugh for 5 minutes, then what? Sod of back to my miserable life. 

What the hell goes through their mind, what thought process do they go through? 

If they ever get caught why the hell should we pay for them to be detained in some cushy cell somewhere? Ship them to the desert and leave them to fend for themselves.


----------



## S-X-I

Why can't low life scum leave people's things alone.

It makes me sick just looking at the pictures.

I hope you get it sorted quickly.


----------



## littlemissGTO

Man looking at those pictures made me sick to my stomach. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## GTIKris

Holy crap, that is awful! I can't imagine how you feel right now. What a cowardly act, definitely agree that it looks like a pre-meditated attack that smacks of jealousy!

What is this country coming to when someone who works hard for things in life is not respected. Is it just me that feels like this country is run for the benefit of the people who can't be arsed to earn what they want in life? Since when has living on handouts been a lifestyle choice?

Feel for you mate, I really do. Problem is there will be no justice through legitimate routes, lets just hope that karma comes back around!


----------



## zrjace

Thats some damage there!Stupid idiots!
People are saying its not a crime because it makes there statistics look better but what happens if you did that to a police car,it would be a different subject then!

Seriously this country is fu*ked up

Jace


----------



## Slewey

That's just sick! 

Good luck having everything sorted out!


----------



## detailersdomain

that absolutely sucks people are such axxxs :doublesho


----------



## BioHzrd

Feel real sorry for you mate and sorry that as usualy the police want nothing to do with it.

Hope you get it all sorted out !


----------



## Deano

chrsit, how many people viewing this thread! :doublesho


----------



## calypso

Brake fluid is terrible stuff, definatelly looks like thats. Best of luck in getting that sorted.


----------



## bigcarpchaser

Fella, I'm gutted for you. I read with interest your thread and was impressed with your preparation and attention to detail on your new pride and joy. Lovely car.
I'm gutted for you. These chavs are scum. Unfortunately, this is the state of the society we live in. I'm just waiting for the day when some toerag does the same to my Disco.
I'd spent 2 hours polishing mine and some div sprayed silly string all over the back and I was well fecked off just with that, I can only begin to imagine how you feel mate.
Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnts


----------



## steveirl

Cannot add to what has been said already, truly sorry for you. It happens here too, three cases in my town recently.!!


----------



## REFLECTS

Fkin ell.

Sorry mate


----------



## Kriminal

Jeez !! :doublesho:doublesho

I've just got around to having a look at the pics, as I've been away the weekend and couldn't get 'em on my mobile.

That is just shocking....I can't think of anything else to say mate....f'king shocking

Real sorry. I hope the morons (to put it polite) get their come-uppance


----------



## giblet

the only thing i can find myself saying is WTF

What kind of lowlife scumbag does that to someone elses pride and joy? Hope you get it sorted, and you somehow find out who did it and get them sorted


----------



## SimonW

I say we all sit outside with a shot gun, catch the little F**kers next time they come by

Best of luck getting it sorted, we live in a sad sad world!

Simon


----------

